# Adding rear deck speakers



## shaggyj89 (Jan 27, 2020)

I am looking to add rear deck speakers to my non-Bose system in my 2017 Cruze. I am hoping to add two JL Audio 6 1/2 subwoofers there. Any idea if they will fit without cutting and mangling the metal on the rear deck?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

shaggyj89 said:


> I am looking to add rear deck speakers to my non-Bose system in my 2017 Cruze. I am hoping to add two JL Audio 6 1/2 subwoofers there. Any idea if they will fit without cutting and mangling the metal on the rear deck?


Welcome Aboard!

I'm a Gen I guy so no help from me today.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

shaggyj89 said:


> I am looking to add rear deck speakers to my non-Bose system in my 2017 Cruze. I am hoping to add two JL Audio 6 1/2 subwoofers there. Any idea if they will fit without cutting and mangling the metal on the rear deck?


The holes are big enough for 6x9's. But they won't just drop in. Nor will 6.5's. I think an adapter is needed either way. The factory speakers - 6x9's - have an adapter built into them. But I came up 0 looking for anything - mount or speaker - in the aftermarket.

From GM, for the 2017, I found part number 23288514. But they're expensive - ~73 bucks each at the online GM parts vendors. Maybe there's a better deal on eBay or Amazon.

Also found p/n 95996730 for the 2013. Not sure the difference. From the pics, it appears to have the same ears and tabs on it for mounting in the package tray. These were about $29 each at gmpartsdirect.com .

I have a project planned to make some 6x9 adapters for my Cruzes. Neither one has rear deck speakers, and I have amps and some 6x9's I want to install for some extra punch. So I'm planning to fabricate mounts. But that project is still a few weeks out. I definitely plan to post back to the forum what I learn.

In brief, I looked in the trunk recently, and it appears I could make decent mounting adapters using some plywood and machine screws. There's a piece of insulation covering each opening that should be removed. The trim in the package tray would need to be removed during the installation.

Doug

.


----------



## shaggyj89 (Jan 27, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> 
> I'm a Gen I guy so no help from me today.


Thank you! I am coming up pretty empty on GEN II stuff as well. But thank you for the welcome!


----------



## shaggyj89 (Jan 27, 2020)

plano-doug said:


> The holes are big enough for 6x9's. But they won't just drop in. Nor will 6.5's. I think an adapter is needed either way. The factory speakers - 6x9's - have an adapter built into them. But I came up 0 looking for anything - mount or speaker - in the aftermarket.
> 
> From GM, for the 2017, I found part number 23288514. But they're expensive - ~73 bucks each at the online GM parts vendors. Maybe there's a better deal on eBay or Amazon.
> 
> ...


Thank you Doug. I was afraid i would have to fabricate something no matter what i did. I am seriously considering just building a box around the speakers and attaching it up into place underneath the package self tray. That may be the simplest. Then all i have to do is cut out the insulations over where the speakers will be. Also, any idea how to remove the door carpet trim pieces without breaking them? the clips used are rediculously strong.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Are you thinking of going this route in order to preserve trunk space? A sub on the side (rear corner of the trunk) might be a bit less work/easier to package.

If you do mount those up there, you'd need a box anyway - looks like they spec a 0.15 cubic foot box, so nothing that large. That said, it'll still hang down a bit (4.25" at a minimum, plus the thickness of the material).


----------



## shaggyj89 (Jan 27, 2020)

I appreciate the advice! I knew i would have to enclose them, because i am adding a box with two JL Audio 10 inch TW3's with a Fosgate 1200-D amp. The compression from those would cause them deck speakers to blow and distort without something to protect them. I just still wished i knew how to remove the floor trim without the trim breaking from the super stiff clips that hold it to the body. lol


----------



## shaggyj89 (Jan 27, 2020)

actually i am using two JL


MP81 said:


> Are you thinking of going this route in order to preserve trunk space? A sub on the side (rear corner of the trunk) might be a bit less work/easier to package.
> 
> If you do mount those up there, you'd need a box anyway - looks like they spec a 0.15 cubic foot box, so nothing that large. That said, it'll still hang down a bit (4.25" at a minimum, plus the thickness of the material).


 audio tw3 10 inch shallow amount subs for the bass. i was just adding the rear deck speakers for a fuller mid bass experience.


----------



## Viper_007 (Jun 11, 2019)

shaggyj89 said:


> actually i am using two JL
> 
> audio tw3 10 inch shallow amount subs for the bass. i was just adding the rear deck speakers for a fuller mid bass experience.


Hey guys. I just bought Kenwood XR-1800P speakers for the front door replacements. Current size in door is 6 3/4. Speakers I bought are 7" with seperate tweeters. The box set also comes with apapters for all makes and models. They might come in a 6 × 9 size with adapters as well. Worth checking into. 

Cheers, Viper_007


----------

